# Abnormal Pap



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

My gyn's office scared the heck out of me this week when they called to tell me the results of my pap test, rather than mailing the usual form letter saying all was normal.They found a few atypical cells, but did some more testing on the sample and determined that the cells were not harmful. The nurse explained to me that it wasn't anything to worry about at this point, but still, it's got me a bit shaken up. I know a LOT of women who have had precancerous cells removed from their cervix while in their 20s (some even in their late teens!) . I'm only 25. And we have so much cancer in my family. No cervical cancer, to my knowledge, but we seem to get a lot of bad mutated cells and it's scary.The dr's office said because the additional tests were OK, I don't need to have another pap until my next annual appointment, but I do need to make sure I get rechecked in a year. If the pap is abnormal next year, then they'll probably do some other types of tests to see what's up with my cervix. The nurse said this isn't uncommon, blah, blah, trying to reassure me.... So I was wondering, how many women have an abnormal pap then are normal from then on?Is this just something that happens every now and then in the course of a woman's life, that one might end up with some rogue cells that are harmless and never reappear? Or does it usually just keep developing with time?


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I am 26..I have never had a normal pap...Typically, if you have an abnormal pap, you need to have a colposcopy..which is a more extensive look at your cervix etc...What happens to a lot of women, is called mild dysplasia..It is not cancer,,,but generally from HPV..genital warts,,,a huge percent of women have the virus, as it is very contagoius,,,,you may never actually show symptoms of the virus, but it will cause your pap to be abnormal...They say its nothing to really worry about,,,cause doctors see it so often...What happens is, if left untreated,,it could develop into cancer...this usually takes years...But also it can be abnormal for other reasons, mild dysplasia can be caused from hormonal changes...I just had my 3rd colposcopy in 3 months, I have shown an inflamed cervix, no HPV, but mild dysplsia...I have severe problems during my period,,,so the next step is to look for endo...I also have very bad IBS-D symptoms 2 weeks before & after my period. Anwyay, hope this helps...I would not worry about an abnormal pap, esp at 25...but they should be keeping an eye on you every 3 months with followup paps...


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the reply Persian.My dr's office said they did some more testing when they saw the abnormal cells, and the results from that were good.. I think that test was for HPV, and I didn't have it. They said if my next pap, next March, is abnormal then they would do the thing where the doc takes a better look at the cervix.They also think I have endo. I take birth control continuously to help reduce the symptoms. I don't know if that could be at all related to this? Some different things have me thinking about going for a lap later this year, rather than waiting longer, and seeing if I can go back to taking the pill normally after that. My periods are just so bad







At least when I have one after not having one for a few months, it's lighter than it would be if I had one every month.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Luna,Sorry to hear about your PAP. Try not to worry about it too much. I'm sure everything will be just fine. My sister had a similar thing happen to her last year. I don't think it's unusual for them to make you wait a year before having another PAP.My OB/Gyn thinks I have endo too. I haven't had a lap yet, and my doc doesn't think it's completely necessary to have it just yet as I'm still undecided about having children. For now, we're just trying to control the pain with the mini-pill. It seems to help, but I've gained so much weight and am so bloated I can't even get my rings off at night. I also have PCOS and I'm concerned that the mini-pill isn't controlling my estrogen levels enough. I have also tried the continuous BC pill route. Wasn't too bad, but of course the pain was still bad when I did have my period. I'm going to talk to my doc about going back to that, maybe trying a different BC pill. Which one do you take?I'm starting to think maybe I should have the lap done after all. Everything I've read says you should have it to rule out other problems that might just look like endo. But I am so terrified of surgery. Not just the procedure, but also the possibilty of scar tissue leading to further problems.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I take Desogen continuously. I've gained about 20 pounds







since starting that regimen. My gyn said it wasn't the pill, but I think part of it might be. And my boobs have grown at least a cup size!







...which was OK at first, but they are getting too big for my liking.I seem to be retaining a lot of water and that is concerning me. With the warmer weather starting back up I'm noticing it more. It's like I bloat up, as I normally would before a period...then because I don't have that period, I don't even unbloat! So when I do have a period, I have a couple of weeks when my clothes fit better, then I bloat up.







It's starting to bug me enough that I'm questioning the continuous BCP, which I've been doing for 26 months and overall LOVE because my periods are so awful.<sigh> (On average I have a period every 3 months, and even then it's plenty!)


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

My doctor said that doing a Lap would be the best thing..even if it is to rule out endo,,endo can attach itself to your bladder & bowel causing IBS symptoms..


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I got a call at age 21 that I had a pre-cancerous pap smear. It scared the daylights out of me. I went in for a colposcopy and the doctor said I had an infection called gardnerella. She gave me some medication for it, and I went back 3 months later for a follow-up. Two years later, I got it again, another colposcopy, another gardnerella diagnosis, more follow-up. I am now 31 and have had normal pap smears ever since. A good friend of mine has HPV, and she had to go in for a colposcopy last month even though she already knew what the problem was. Personally, I think doctors scare patients too much when they say "pre-cancerous". It's frustrating that there isn't another way to diagnose a common infection.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I also have had abnormal paps during the time when I had vaginal infections. My dr. gave me meds and took another pap two months later and all was well.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have read that many women at one time or another have abnormal pap smears, due to infection or dysplasia, as already mentioned. Don't be too scared.


----------

